# Michael Beasley has career night in victory over Kings



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> THE FACTS: Michael Beasley scored a career-high 42 points and the Minnesota Timberwolves earned their first road victory of the season with a 98-89 win against the Sacramento Kings on Wednesday night.
> 
> QUOTABLE: "I looked up and was like, 'Wow.' It just felt like we were flowing right, like the game was flowing in our direction."
> -- Beasley, when asked about scoring 18 points in the game's first 10 minutes


http://www.nba.com/games/20101110/MINSAC/gameinfo.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

Good for him, I think it's a big step for his confidence. He and Kevin Love need to play 36 minutes a night, minimum.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He's going to have some big games this year. This one is good for his confidence.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike is on fire at the moment. Playing some unbelievable basketball right now.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I watched the end of the Celtics game last night, and Beasely was on fire then too. The Wolves actually have a pretty decent foundation in B-Eazy and my boy Love. They really have to get rid of that scrub Ridnour though. He pretty much single-handedly blew their 5 point lead in the 4th and let the damn Celtics win. Actually they likely would've won the game if Rambis hadn't called a timeout after the Wolves got a rebound with 10 seconds left....Love had the outlet to a wide open guy who released for a layup which would've put them ahead. (Forget his name, their high drafted rookie forward)


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I love Beasley. I remember watching him in the Under 18's Euro Champs a few years back and he dominated, I've never seen somebody do what he did, his control around the basket was just phenomenal. I could never figure out why he could never cut it in Miami, I knew it wasn't talent so it must have been his head. Let's hope he manages to keep it, he's a great player to watch.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Yeah he's most definitely a head case, but damn is he ever talented. What makes him so dangerous is his dexterity and body control, mainly being completely ambidextrous.


----------

